# Kingfish around Carrabelle



## FlyingFishing (Jun 8, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knew of any spots around Carrabelle, Dog Island or St. George where the Kings hit.  I finally got a boat this weekend I can take out a little further (19 Cape Horn!!!) and needed a little help since most everything I have done has been inshore.


----------



## Sea Fox (Jun 8, 2009)

Straight out the east pass to about 50' on out. Try trolling large plugs with a wire leader along with a duster on top and see what they want, or free lining livies while bottom fishing is what I normally do.


----------



## Limitless (Jun 8, 2009)

Sea Fox gave you some good advice!  I was down last Monday and Tuesday and there was a lot of bait so take some Sabiki rigs for livies.  You'll find Cigars, Sardines and Hard Tails that you can free line, or rig to troll behind a planer to get them down.  We caught them from 35' on out.  If you're out, you may as well get your Snapper, they were in as shallow as 45'.


----------



## d-a (Jun 8, 2009)

I have had good luck trolling deep diving plugs and surface plugs for them around the Franklin county reef and Apalachicola reef.  While your trolling look for bait schools and lots of relief that might hold some bonus snapper.

d-a


----------



## FlyingFishing (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  However, I just found out some pretty bumming news...  Since I bought the boat in FL from a dealer and didn't pay taxes on the boat (Since it would be kept in GA), they say I cannot bring the boat back to FL for *6 months*!!! Has anyone ever heard of something like this?  I guess I should rename my post "St Simons Kingfishing"


----------



## d-a (Jun 9, 2009)

FlyingFishing said:


> Thanks everyone!  However, I just found out some pretty bumming news...  Since I bought the boat in FL from a dealer and didn't pay taxes on the boat (Since it would be kept in GA), they say I cannot bring the boat back to FL for *6 months*!!! Has anyone ever heard of something like this?  I guess I should rename my post "St Simons Kingfishing"



No i haven't, besides there's not going to be anyone at the state line to stop you and turn you around. After your boat is registered in Ga they wont know when you bought it

d-a


----------



## FlyingFishing (Jun 9, 2009)

That is exactly what I was thinking, but it was one of those things where I hate knowing I could have a fine slapped on me.  I looked into what the fine would be, and it was you had to pay the taxes on the boat as well as a fine equal to the taxes owed.  This would total up around 800.  I would hate to pay that.  But I'm surprised Florida wouldn't want me to come back down and spend my money there.


----------



## rustvyper (Jun 9, 2009)

Since we're all gonna be running from the law soon anyway (when they outlaw bottom fishing). I'd give it a try. You can always plead stoopid jawjuh ignunce if you iss caught


----------



## FlyingFishing (Jun 9, 2009)

haha!  this is very true rustvyper!   "I just don't know what I doin' Mr. Ocifer"


----------

